# Restore from Backup



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

I just received my TP back from HP's service depot. Unfortunately, it's NOT the unit I'd sent them which had CM7 with a hobbled Moboot so that it booted only to WebOS.

What I'd received back was a refurb'd replacement - which I just charged up so it's ready to go. I also updated the WebOS and I restored my WebOS apps.

At this point, I want to restore my clockwork backup, but because the device not longer has ANY CM components on it, I'm not sure where to begin.

My clockwork backup folder (on my PC) looks like this:

.android_secure.vfat
boot.ext3.tar
cache.ext4.tar
data.ext4.tar
nanroid.md5
systems.ext4.tar

Any pointers on where to begin would be most appreciated.

Danke


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rruotolo said:


> I just received my TP back from HP's service depot. Unfortunately, it's NOT the unit I'd sent them which had CM7 with a hobbled Moboot so that it booted only to WebOS.
> 
> What I'd received back was a refurb'd replacement - which I just charged up so it's ready to go. I also updated the WebOS and I restored my WebOS apps.
> 
> ...


Actually, you are looking at is the contents of a folder that should look something like 2012-01-14.14.45.51. The folder name represents the date and time that you last backed up your rom. This is going to be really easy. Use ACMEinstaller to install Moboot and CWM just like you did when you installed CyanogeMod the first time. You do not have to install any rom, just those two zips. While you are in WebOS copying Moboot and CWM into the cminstall folder, create a folder named:

clockworkmod

Inside that folder create another folder named:

backup

Copy your folder with the funny name(date & time) into the backup folder you just created.

So, you now have moboot and CWM installed. Run CWM and go to Backup and Restore. Select Restore. You will see your backup file(date & time). Select it and restore it. Reboot and you should be up and running. The only hitch to this process would be if your backup file somehow had some corruption in it. I haven't had that happen to me yet and I've done bunches of backup restores when I have buggered my install. Good luck.


----------

